# Nakayama Aka-pin review



## Darkhoek (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi folks,

I got two Nakayama Aka-pins from 330mate a while ago and just made a review to compare them. I learned a lot from this one  

http://*****************.com/2011/03/2x-nakayama-aka-pin-review-variations.html

DarKHoeK


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent review!


----------



## maxim (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice one Harald !!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice review, I still have not got a good set of stones, that is something to sort out soon I think!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow that finish on the #1 is phenomenal. I want every rock in your house.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 7, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Wow that finish on the #1 is phenomenal. I want every rock in your house.


 
I was truly amazed how good that #1 performed and equally surprised how shait the #2 was. It says all about the very difficult task it is to judge a stone by its looks. 

DarkhoEk


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you give us an estimate of grit ratings? Maybe just a general "cuts like X000 and polishes like Y000"


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

It is very hard to give grit ratings on natural stones, but comparing the scratch patterns on the stones, I'd say that the #2 cuts like a #2000 and finishes like a Takashima in the #6-8000 range. The #2 doesen't cut at all, but scratches like an Aoto without slurry, I'd estimate a #800-2000. If you can find something like the #1, you would be really happy with it as a finisher or pre-polisher.

DArkHOeK


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 8, 2011)

Daaaamn, now I want one. I've always thought of naturals as more for polishing than sharpening, but that sounds like it would be a great replacement for a Suehiro Rika if you need a splash and go stone.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> It is very hard to give grit ratings on natural stones, but comparing the scratch patterns on the stones, I'd say that the #2 cuts like a #2000 and finishes like a Takashima in the #6-8000 range. The #2 doesen't cut at all, but scratches like an Aoto without slurry, I'd estimate a #800-2000. If you can find something like the #1, you would be really happy with it as a finisher or pre-polisher.
> 
> DArkHOeK


 


spaceconvoy said:


> Daaaamn, now I want one. I've always thought of naturals as more for polishing than sharpening, but that sounds like it would be a great replacement for a Suehiro Rika if you need a splash and go stone.



maybe, but its not going to work the same on all steels... also, keep in mind that many naturals struggle with harder stainless steels. There are some naturals that work well for these, but not that many that i've found.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

JBroida said:


> maybe, but its not going to work the same on all steels... also, keep in mind that many naturals struggle with harder stainless steels. There are some naturals that work well for these, but not that many that i've found.


 
That's absolutely right, Jon. I have, however, found a couple of stones that work equally well on all steels I have tried them on from the softer SS to the glass hard Aoko #1 honyaki. These stones are the #1 Aka-pin, my Nakayama karasu and my Oohira asagi. I would also add in my Aoto, but that favors the harder steels even if it works fine also on the softer steels.

That said, it will still be a game of chance to find these kinds of stone. I have been through a lot of trial and error and discarded quite a few "paper weights" to find these jewels. Don't give up and good luck  .

DARKhOEk


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> That's absolutely right, Jon. I have, however, found a couple of stones that work equally well on all steels I have tried them on from the softer SS to the glass hard Aoko #1 honyaki. These stones are the #1 Aka-pin, my Nakayama karasu and my Oohira asagi. I would also add in my Aoto, but that favors the harder steels even if it works fine also on the softer steels.
> 
> That said, it will still be a game of chance to find these kinds of stone. I have been through a lot of trial and error and discarded quite a few "paper weights" to find these jewels. Don't give up and good luck  .
> 
> DARKhOEk


 

the aka-pin with renge pattern is really cool... renge pattern stones usually cut very fast... the same with karasu. Is that karasu super hard? Every one i've tried has been really really hard... awesome razor stones, but i'm not the biggest fan for knives.


----------



## maxim (Mar 8, 2011)

I have one Karasu that is LV 2 very soft for knifes i use my self very fast stone its perfect for honyakis.
If you choose some from Ohira or Nartuaki they are softer.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2011)

maxim said:


> I have one Karasu that is LV 2 very soft for knifes i use my self very fast stone its perfect for honyakis.
> If you choose some from Ohira or Nartuaki they are softer.


 
That had to be freaking cool... i always like the look and feel of the edge, but the ones i found were always just too hard... i guess i have to keep looking


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

The Nakayama Karasu I am talking about is this one:





It is a little on the hard side, maybe a Lv4, but it is very easy to use and leaves a very keen edge.

DarkHOeK


----------



## mainaman (Mar 8, 2011)

Aizu works amazingly well on SS and carbon of any kind.
Very very nice stone.


----------



## spinblue (Mar 8, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Wow that finish on the #1 is phenomenal. I want every rock in your house.


 
I'm willing to bet if you pay for shipping, he'll give you that #2.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

mainaman said:


> Aizu works amazingly well on SS and carbon of any kind.
> Very very nice stone.


 
I agree that the Aizu is a very nice stone indeed, and very beautiful too. However, I actually find it a little bit too hard for my liking for most knife use, and find myself using the Aoto a lot more for knives, but the Aizu is excellent for my Japanese planes and chisels as it is a lot harder and less prone to "digging" from narrow chisels. Maybe I just use it wrong for knives? I don't know, but my Aoto is really excellent, and that might have something to say for my experience with the Aizu.

DarkHOeK


----------



## mainaman (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> I agree that the Aizu is a very nice stone indeed, and very beautiful too. However, I actually find it a little bit too hard for my liking for most knife use, and find myself using the Aoto a lot more for knives, but the Aizu is excellent for my Japanese planes and chisels as it is a lot harder and less prone to "digging" from narrow chisels. Maybe I just use it wrong for knives? I don't know, but my Aoto is really excellent, and that might have something to say for my experience with the Aizu.
> 
> DarkHOeK


I can't comment how it measures up against Aoto, because I do not have good Aoto, but I like how aggressive it is with any steel I have tried.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I can't comment how it measures up against Aoto, because I do not have good Aoto, but I like how aggressive it is with any steel I have tried.


 
The Aizu is a very nice stone no matter how you look at it. It is agressive wears slow and staus flat and does a very good job on all steels. I just like the more creamy feel the Aoto gives me and if hadn't been som darn fortunate with the Aoto, The Aizu would definately have been my #1 medium sharpener as well. My personal preference is more about feel than results, as mt Aizu finishes very similar to my Aoto. As I am sitting here, I am thinking that I have to go to my kitchen and give the Aizu a spin.  The fact that the Aizu is a very rare stone to come by makes it really cool to own one as well.

DarKHOeK


----------



## mainaman (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, if I can find a good Aoto I am getting it.
I like naturals and if I could I'd try as many as I can.


----------



## maxim (Mar 8, 2011)

Like Harald say Aoto is maybe more suitable for knifes but they are very hard to find the good ones that give that creamy feeling. 
But i use my Aizu more on work because it is more splash and go stone and much faster then Aoto.
I did try many Aotos now and i liked only one the one i have  
Aizu i have triad 4 stones and i liked all 4


----------

